#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Η Οδύσσεια του εφευρέτη

## seismic

Ο εφευρέτης είναι επιστήμονας ή μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο? 
Δεν θα εξετάσω τώρα αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι επιστήμονας αλλά ξέρω πως αισθάνεται ένας εφευρέτης απέναντι στην κοινωνία. 
Για εμένα ο εφευρέτης είναι καταρχήν ήρωας και μετά ο άνθρωπος που βλέπει προβλήματα εκεί που δεν τα βλέπουν οι άλλοι και δίνει λύσεις.
Γιατί είναι ήρωας? 
1) Ο εφευρέτης δίνει έναν αγώνα μέσα του απέναντι στο άγνωστο προσπαθώντας να ερευνήσει βάση της εμπειρίας του την λύση του προβλήματος που έχει εντοπίσει.
Πολλές φορές ο εντοπισμός του προβλήματος είναι πιο δύσκολος και από την ίδια την λύση. Η πνευματική κόπωση του εφευρέτη είναι διαρκής και καθημερινή αφού η σκέψη του διαρκώς είναι επικεντρωμένη πάνω στο πρόβλημα που προσπαθεί να λύσει. Είναι μία εργασία του μυαλού η οποία σε απομονώνει από τους γύρο σου, σε κάνει μοναχικό τύπο και όλα αυτά χωρίς να πληρώνεσε.
2) Ο εφευρέτης αφού βρει το πρόβλημα και την λύση του προβλήματος έχει να αντιμετωπίσει μία κοπιαστική και χρονοβόρα εργασία αυτή της κατάθεσης για εθνικό και διεθνή δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας. Αυτή η εργασία κρατά πολλά χρόνια ( 2 χρόνια για εθνικό δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας και καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια για παγκόσμια ευρεσιτεχνία ) 
Το κόστος του εθνικού Δ.Ε φθάνει της 6000 ευρώ και του διεθνούς από 30 μέχρι και 400000 ευρώ. Φυσικά αυτά τα χρήματα τα βάζει ο εφευρέτης. Και όλα αυτά μόνο και μόνο για να λέει ότι έχει δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας. ( για να τον κοροιδεύουν οι πολλοί )
3) Έρευνα. Δεν φτάνουν όμως τα πάρα πάνω πρέπει να γίνει και η εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα η οποία εκτός από μερικά χρόνια που χρειάζεται για να ολοκληρωθεί θέλει και άλλα τόσα χρήματα ανάλογα των διεθνών καταχωρίσεων και ακόμα πάρα πάνω. Μια έρευνα για αντισεισμικό σύστημα μπορεί να φθάσει και τα 5 000 000 ευρώ.
4) Δεν τελειώσαμε όμως εδώ... ο εφευρέτης έχει να αντιμετωπίσει και άδειες, να βρει εργοστάσια, να κάνει δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά, να κάνει επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο, πιλοτικές κατασκευές και τελικά το προιόν. 
Ένας εφευρέτης πρωτίστως για το καλό της ανθρωπότητας και με μικρές πιθανότητες να πετύχει ( 2% ) παίρνει αυτό το ρίσκο για εμάς χωρίς εμάς. 
5) Όλα αυτά νομίζετε ότι είναι όλα τα προβλήματα ενός εφευρέτη? .... όχι... το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ένας εφευρέτης είναι η αχαριστία του κόσμου.
Ξέρετε έστω και ένα εφευρέτη που να μην τον θεωρούν πολλοί τον τρελό του χωριού? 
Ξέρετε έστω και ένα εφευρέτη που να μην τον χλεύασαν, υποτίμησαν, έβρισαν? 
Αλήθεια πως πρέπει να αισθάνεται ένας εφευρέτης που πέρασε όλα αυτά χωρίς κέρδους κέρατα και στο τέλος πεθαίνει φτωχός για το καλό μας?
Τι θα έλεγε για εμάς αν ήταν ζωντανός? 
Σχεδόν όλοι οι μεγάλοι εφευρέτες στην ιστορία είχαν αυτήν την διαδρομή και αυτό το τέλος.
Είναι ήρωες τελικά ναι ή όχι?

----------


## seismic

Η Εφεύρεση στην Ελλάδα.
Σίγουρα το να εφεύρεις κάτι νέο και χρήσιμο  για την ανθρωπότητα είναι μεγάλο κατόρθωμα. Το ποιό δύσκολο όμως είναι  να το κάνεις προιόν διαθέσιμο για την ανθρωπότητα. Πιστέψτε ότι αυτό  είναι το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι του έργου διότι 1) χρειάζεται ένας πακτωλός  αριθμός χρημάτων τα οποία ο εφευρέτης δεν διαθέτει. 2) Χρειάζεται  μεγάλος χρόνος για κατοχύρωση διπλωμάτων ευρεσιτεχνίας, επιστημονικές  δημοσιεύσεις, πειράματα, πιστοποιήσεις λειτουργικότητας υποσχόμενων  προδιαγραφών και ασφάλειας και γενικά άδεια λειτουργίας και πώλησης του  προιόντος. Η πλειοψηφία των εφευρετών δεν διαθέτει ούτε την υπομονή ούτε  τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται όλα αυτά με αποτέλεσμα οι εφευρέσεις ή να  θάβονται ή να υποκλέπτονται στην πορεία της εξέλιξής τους. Ή ο γιαλός  είναι στραβός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν το κράτος να απουσιάζει δια της σιωπής του από την διαδικασία προώθησης των ευρεσιτεχνιών.
Ο  κύριος Πέτρος Ζωγράφος λύνει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα. Άλλες Ελληνικές  ευρεσιτεχνίες λύνουν προβλήματα που προκαλούν οι φυσικές καταστροφές.  Άλλες εφευρέσεις κατασκευάζουν την τέλεια ανάρτηση για τα αυτοκίνητα.
Που  είναι το κράτος .... πως θα έρθει η ανάπτυξη... με δανεικά χωρίς να  κάνουμε πράξη την εφεύρεση των Ελλήνων εφευρετών? Προδοσία ή βλακεία?  Ότι και να είναι αυτή η κατάσταση πρέπει να αλλάξει εδώ και τώρα.
Αυτά ως απάντηση για όλους αυτούς που αναρωτιόνται γιατί αργεί ο Π. Ζωργάφος και κάθε εφευρέτης γενικά.
Ο εφευρέτης είναι ο πρώτος που θέλει να δει την ευρεσιτεχνία του να πάει μπροστά... αλλά ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη.
Στον  επόμενο σεισμό να ξέρετε ότι κάποιοι αποφάσισαν να κινδυνέψετε εσείς οι  οικογένειές σας και το περιεχόμενο του σπιτιού σας και το ίδιο σας το  σπίτι για δικό τους όφελος.
Στον επόμενο λογαριασμό ρεύματος και στο  επόμενο γέμισμα που ρεζερβουάρ του αυτοκινήτου σας κάποιοι αποφάσισαν  για δικό τους όφελος να τα σκάσουμε χοντρά Κάποιοι αποφάσισαν να είστε  άνεργοι και εξαρτώμενοι από τις εισαγωγές.
Τελικά δεν υπάρχει κανένας  μεγάλος εφευρέτης στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας που να μην  αμφισβητήθηκε έντονα από το κατεστημένο επιστημονικό προσωπικό
Ο  Άλμπερτ Αϊνστάιν ο Νίκολα Τέσλα και πολλοί άλλοι μεγάλοι εφευρέτες είδαν  την ζωή τους και τις εφευρέσεις τους να δέχονται επίθεση από την  γάγγραινα της επιστήμης των μμε και του πολιτικού και θρησκευτικού  συστημικού κόσμου. Ο εφευρέτης έχει αλλάξει την ζωή μας και κανένας δεν  τον βοηθάει. Οι πολιτικοί το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι να βάζουν φόρους και  να κάνουν πολέμους και όμως νομίζουμε ότι αυτοί θα μας σώσουν. Σωστή  σκέψη....δεν το νομίζω. 
Τι είναι ο εφευρέτης?
Αν δεν υπήρχε ο παρατηρητής θα υπήρχε το σύμπαν? Το σύμπαν υπάρχει διότι κάποιος το παρατηρεί.
Το  φεγγάρι υπάρχει γιατί κάποιος άνθρωπος το παρατηρεί. Για ένα ψάρι όμως  που ζει στα βάθη του ωκεανού δεν υπάρχει το φεγγάρι ούτε το σύμπαν το  δικό μας διότι απλά ζει σε άλλο σύμπαν.
Γενικά τα πάντα όπως το σύμπαν η ή επιστήμη υπάρχουν διότι κάποιος τα παρατηρεί.
Η επιστήμη βασίζετε εξολοκλήρου στην παρατήρηση αυτού που υπάρχει σαν δεδομένο στο σύμπαν.
Οι παρατηρητές είναι οι εφευρέτες που απλά διαπιστώνουν και εξηγούν την διαδικασία του υπαρκτού στο σύμπαν.
Ο  άνθρωπος δεν έχει κατορθώσει ακόμα να παράγει ενέργεια απλά έχει βρει  τρόπους να μετατρέπει την μορφή της ενέργειας που υπάρχει σε άλλη μορφή  ενέργειας. Αυτό έκανε και ο μεγάλος παρατηρητής - εφευρέτης Π. Ζωγράφος ο  οποίος βρήκε έναν άλλο δρόμο του σύμπαντος σύντομο φθηνό και αποδοτικό  100% για την εξαγωγή της ενέργειας της φύσης και μετατροπής αυτής σε  άλλες μορφές ενέργειας.
Αν κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν κατανοούν εμένα και  την εφεύρεσή μου και δυσπιστούν είναι γιατί ζουν σε ένα διαφορετικό  σύμπαν από το σύμπαν που ζει ο εφευρέτης. Οι άνθρωποι που με  καταλαβαίνουν ζουν στο ίδιο σύμπαν με τον εφευρέτη για τον λόγο αυτό και  με κατανοούν. Παρατήρηση σημαίνει ελευθερία της σκέψης η οποία ανάγεται  σε ελευθερία της ψυχής Ο παρατηρητής εφευρέτης όμως δεν μπορεί να είναι  και επιχειρηματίας διότι του ζητάμε ταυτόχρονα να ζει μέσα σε δύο  διαφορετικά σύμπαντα του παρατηρητή και του επιχειρηματία που είναι πολύ  δύσκολο για έναν άνθρωπο να ζει μέσα σε δύο σύμπαντα..
Οι κοινωνίες πρέπει να γίνουν γνώστες της δυνατότητας τεχνολογικά μέσα  σε μία δεκαετία, να απεξαρτηθούν ενεργειακά από τους πολυεθνικούς  κολοσσούς, με τη χρήση ΑΠΕ και καθαρής ενέργειας , όπως το υδρογόνο, με  χαμηλό κόστος και αυτάρκεια, είπε ο διδάκτορας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Freie  του Βερολίνου και συγγραφέας Κώστας Λάμπος.
Οι πολυεθνικές γενικά  χρησιμοποιώντας τους πολιτικούς και τα ΜΜΕ έχουν κατορθώσει να σταματούν  εφευρέσεις η οποίες θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμες για τον άνθρωπο και τον  πλανήτη με μοναδικό κριτήριο το κέρδος το δικό τους. Πρέπει να τους  σταματήσουμε ... πρέπει να σταματήσουμε τους πολιτικούς που τους  στηρίζουν με την ψήφο μας ώστε οι αποφάσεις να παίρνονται από κάτω προς  τα επάνω και όχι να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.
Είναι θέμα πολιτικής απόφασης διότι οι εφευρέσεις υπάρχουν. http://www.hellagen.gr/2016/02/blog-post.html   Απλά τις κρύβουν φιμώνοντας τους εφευρέτες με το να τους στερούν τον  λόγο στα ΜΜΕ.. Πρέπει να δώσουμε δύναμη στους εφευρέτες και στην  επιστήμη συνδέοντας την εφεύρεση με την κοινωνική ανάγκη και όχι με τις  τσέπες τους.
ΣΧΕΤΙΚΌ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkZ3DiEPfSc

----------

